# Tune up time boys



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

SB2367 passed the senate 41 yea-6 nay. The NR upland license was extended here. I don't know how your senator voted, but mine went yea and we are going to have aserious talk. A real serious talk. Pay attention girls or everything we gained in '03 will be gone. And you will be hunting in your flower garden. This bill was a no brainer and we lost the senate side.

SECOND READING OF SENATE BILL
SB 2367: A BILL for an Act to amend and reenact subsection 1 of section 20.1-03-07 of the
North Dakota Century Code, relating to nonresident small game hunting licenses.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the bill, which has been read, and has committee
recommendation of DO PASS, the roll was called and there were 41 YEAS, 6 NAYS,
0 EXCUSED, 0 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.
*YEAS: Andrist; Bercier; Bowman; Brown; Christmann; Erbele; Espegard; Every; Fairfield;
Flakoll; Freborg; Grindberg; Hacker; Heitkamp; Holmberg; Kilzer; Klein; Krauter;
Krebsbach; Kringstad; Lee, G.; Lee, J.; Lindaas; Lyson; Mutch; Nething; O'Connell;
Robinson; Schobinger; Stenehjem; Syverson; Tallackson; Taylor; Thane; Tollefson;
Traynor; Trenbeath; Triplett; Urlacher; Wardner; Warner*
NAYS: Cook; Dever; Fischer; Mathern; Nelson; Seymour
SB 2367 passed and the title was agreed to.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Dick,

Could you give a brief description of the bill.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Fifty-ninth
Legislative Assembly SENATE BILL NO. 2367
of North Dakota
Introduced by

Senators Krauter, Andrist, Lyson, Wardner
Representatives Gulleson, Nelson

A BILL for an Act to amend and reenact subsection 1 of section 20.1-03-07 of the North Dakota
Century Code, relating to nonresident small game hunting licenses.
BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATIVE ASSEMBLY OF NORTH DAKOTA:
SECTION 1. AMENDMENT. Subsection 1 of section 20.1-03-07 of the North Dakota
Century Code is amended and reenacted as follows:
1. Hunt, catch, take, or kill any small game without a nonresident small game license.
The nonresident small game license entitles the nonresident to hunt small game for
any period of fourteen consecutive days or any two periods of seven
consecutive days each. The hunting period for which the license is valid must be
designated on the license. A nonresident small game license is not required to
hunt waterfowl under section 20.1-03-07.1. A nonresident may purchase more
than one nonresident small game license per year.
Page No. 1 50710.0100

The old bill was 10 day and 2, 5 day periods


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I can understand how the grade *Fs* would have voted YEA. I cannot understand how anyone else could have done so. Not after what we went through in the '03 session.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

Dick,

I agree with g/o. Most won't come for the full 14 (I will . The real killer would have been if NR's could have divided their license up in 3 day periods, allowing them more trips back to ND.

Cheer up, you'll kick our *** on some other bill 

f


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You don't have to destroy a brick wall with a wrecking ball. Easy to accomplish the same result destroying it one brick at a time. This bill is one of those bricks taken away.

NDGF will tell you where there is a multiple unit limit-duck, pheasants-fish, a small number of people harvest a large % of units. They are effecient, skilled, and they spend a great deal of time at it. What disincentive is there for commercial access control with this bill? Zero. It rewards behavior we do not want.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

I have no problem with this Bill Passing. I just don't see how it hurts anyone at all..


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> NDGF will tell you where there is a multiple unit limit-duck, pheasants-fish, a small number of people harvest a large % of units. They are effecient, skilled, and they spend a great deal of time at it. What disincentive is there for commercial access control with this bill? Zero. It rewards behavior we do not want.


Dick M wrote the above, goosehunter do you understand what Dick means??


----------

